# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  SERVICIO DE PROCESO COMPLETO DE SACHA INCHI PARA EXPORTACIÓN

## industriaalimentaria

*INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA ARIAS DEL PERU SAC
RUC: 20547476671 
Brindamos servicio de maquila del* *PROCESO COMPLETO DE SACHA INCHI PARA EXPORTACIÓN**  
TELÉFONOS: 3548327
ENTEL: 975324388*Temas similares: SERVICIO DE MAQUILA - SACHA INCHI SERVICIO MAQUILA TOSTADO DE SEMILLAS DE SACHA INCHI SERVICIO PROCESO DE QUINUA PARA EXPORTACION Y ATENCION NACIONAL EN TRUJILLO Artículo: Exportación de cosméticos elaborados con sacha inchi sumó US$ 229,344 entre enero y agosto Exportación de sacha inchi y sus derivados creció 117% entre enero y agosto

----------

